# 7w8 sx/sp Description



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

Ahhhhh maaaaaan, I over-thought yesterday. I had like... 4/5 tabs of reading open and kept switching between them and reading quickly. So, I got a headache. I closed all but one tab, but it was too late. I woke up with a sore throat and slight flu and a groggy head still today. And it was definitely because of what I did yesterday. I was perfectly fine before I sat down and went wild with my information gathering. Sigh. I ended up sleeping most of the day away today, and my head still hurts.

So, I'm taking it easy and slowly reading today instead of working on my projects like I wanted to. And I'm trying to refrain from posting on the forums, just lurking and reading, to give my mind time to rest. Sucks, right? I wish I could do more, but I'm always limited by my body. Either need food or sleep or water or exercise or my hand hurts from typing too much or my body is lethargic from not moving for a few hours. Sigh.

So, anyway, I decided to read up on 7w8 for a while, to take my mind off functions. And wow, did I find some apt descriptions.



> *7 in general*: 7s are all about experiencing pleasure and avoiding pain. they tend to have energetic personalities and fast paced minds and have no problem asserting their desires and preferences upon the world. with the exception of Social 7s, 7s tend to be very self focused personalities, focused primarily on getting what they want and avoiding what they don't. 7s also hate being controlled and will have no problem pushing back hard if they feel any attempts to do so. however, at the same time, 7s are usually pretty friendly and their playful, mischievous demeanor and thirst for adventure tend to draw people to them (though their shocking, irreverent, often sexual humor, and disregard for rules push just as many people away, particularly if the 8 wing is dominant). at their worst, 7s are narcissistic, gluttonous, entitled and extremely harsh/critical (both of themselves and others), tending towards tendencies of escapism and procrastination. at their best, 7s are lively, productive, confident, grateful and generous.
> 
> *7w8*: 7w8 is the bad boy of the enneagram. the 8 wing gives them a more visceral feel, more drive, more focus, and more ability to stomach the unpleasant aspects of pursuing their goals. 7w8s are impulsive, action oriented people and are usually more thrill seeking and competitive than their 7w6 cousins. 7w8s like to play rough and often enjoy pranks or practical jokes that cause the "victim" a little bit of pain. overall, the 7w8 has an energy like a race car, zooming toward the object of it's desire.
> Examples: Jack Nicholson, Joan Rivers, Steve Jobs, Scarlett O'Hara
> ...


Gosh, that last paragraph explains a lot. I mean, it's some random forum user posting his knowledge, but it rings extremely true. So, yes, I was damn happy when I found it since it explained me a lot better than some other descriptions I've seen. And judging from the what the other 7w6 users say, it's pretty spot-on. He then goes on to explain more about sx/sp, and yes, true as well. Hahaha.

Do I have an attention grabbing dress sense? My immediate reaction is no, I don't. I generally prefer to kick around in lazy clothes at home. But then, I think about the times I go out and eh.... I suddenly realise there's usually one item I wear that is pretty attention-grabbing. Either a hair ornament or a shirt or a bag. I mean, I don't wear complicated prints and colours, because I don't really like that much attention as an INFP probably, but I usually have one item that sets me apart from what most people wear. So, that might be it? I imagine if I'm an Extravert, I would probably go crazy combining wild colours or something. But I much prefer to fly under the radar while expressing my individuality at the same time.

It's more fun that way, isn't it? I look like some random person with no sense of fashion overall since I value comfort so I'm usually sloppy, but then that one thing speaks volumes about my inner world. So, if the person isn't observant, they don't catch it. But if they are, it's like they found Waldo!

Plus, I generally can't stand shopping anyway. So many people, so many choices. Some on sale, some not. Feels like I'm just getting ripped off whenever I enter a store because they like to put sale and regular priced items near each other, and I'm only interested in the sale ones. But then I have to navigate around the regular items and walk even more and feel a bit crummy when I can't buy them because it's just my rule not to buy regular-priced items. And yeah, the only reason I go shopping nowadays is because my mum wants to buy clothes, not me. I'm there like a fashion-consultant-plus-shopping-bag-carrier. I don't mind though, it's fun when she finds the perfect shirt and gets all excited, but then I have to evaluate each clothing she wears from all angles, so I guess my brain gets tired.

I basically become a zombie with shopping bags after a day out with her. But she's also learnt to read my mood and we usually recharge by just sitting with a shared coffee at Starbucks, so it's all good.  Oh, and she entices me out of my cave with the promise of good food too. Like seriously, I think I was a mouse in a past life. Just lay the idea of good food out for me and I'll be happier to go out. Doesn't even have to be a new good food. It can be something I've eaten before that I really, really like, and could be cheap too. I think my mother's caught on, so she usually approaches me with the idea of going out to eat and then segues into the shops she wants to go to, and before I know it, I'm critiquing the clothes she's trying on.

What was I talking about? Oh right, attention-grabbing clothes. The two of us are actually really good at picking clothes for each other out. Because she's an ISFJ and I'm an INFP, so most of the clothes we pick aren't attention-grabbing, but they usually have crowd approval. If one of us doesn't like something, we don't buy it, because there's usually something about it that's off and a large number of people will notice it but probably don't voice it out. The clothes where she gets the most compliments on are the ones that we both LOVE.

So, yeah, maybe we should set up a fashion consultant business or something. :laughing:

Actually, now that I think of it... it might not be that I overheated my brain. It could be a lack of water. I went to refill my Chrysanthemum tea and I suddenly realised that I haven't been bringing my big water bottle to my study table. And my lips felt dry, which is indication of dehydration. I was doing fine until a few days ago, because I spaced my swimming out to Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, so I drink a bottle of water when I swim. But this week, I swam on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday instead, so I've not been drinking water for the past two or three days. 

Shittttt... Damn it, Sx/Sp. Gonna get my water bottle now. :shocked:


----------

